# Ayuda sobre salida de audio  STK412 040



## Yunior leyva (Abr 21, 2019)

Tengo un equipo Sony lbt-xg 60, que dejó de escucharse y le llega bien el audio a la stk, usa stk 412 040, que otro similar podría usar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2019)

Intenta destaparlo y puedes cambiarle los transistores de salida


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 22, 2019)

Lo destape y tiene la protección de las bocinas el relay disparado antes del protector por un canal si sale audio el otro canal esta en corte....no veo esos transistores de salida que me dices.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2019)

Debes destapar *el integrado !*


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 22, 2019)

Si el integrado está en corte debes cambiarlo. Reparar ese tipo de integrado requiere cierta destreza. Si no consigues el integrado lo puedes sustituir por un Amplificador a transistores. Aquí en cuba eso lo hacemos en algunas ocasiones con excelentes resultados.


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 22, 2019)

Aquí la que se consigue ahora es la stk412-150 pero no es compatible..de que parte de Cuba eres tu


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2019)

¿ Alguien está leyendo lo que escribe *DOSMETROS *? 

Como da la impresión de que *NO *le comprenden el idioma, *DOSMETROS *habla de abrir el híbrido STK 412 040, y repararlo cambiando los transistores de salida.


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 22, 2019)

Esa opción no es viable aquí. Para hacer esa reparación necesitas herramientas que no tenemos muchos. Ejemplo : una buena estación de calor, microscopio electrónico,etc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2019)

No no no , la tapa se quita con calor , una lupa estilo relojero o los lentes de una antigua máquina fotográfica de rollo y sólo se sueldan dos cables dentro del STK con un soldador común y corriente de 30 Watts.


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 22, 2019)

Ya abri la stk, hay evidencia de algo quemado en la cara de la tapa plástica que quite...lo mejor seria adaptarle los transitores, que numeracion serían...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2019)

Tenés que ir midiendo que transistores se abrieron o pusieron en corto para ver desde dónde te tomás , las salidas son Darlinton (o lo armás vos) , el VAS es un NPN y el Bias es un Darlington NPN

Recommended supply voltage ±54 V  Así que transistores de al menos 120V


----------



## cancerverus266 (Abr 22, 2019)

el del mensaje #9 es un technics? lo pregunto por que en cuanto tenga un rato le meteré mano a uno que tiene 1 canal quemado,tenia pensado reemplazarlo por una etapa a stk o transistores pero no encontré el tema que estaba en el foro sobre alguien que los arregla y explica ahí como.(ya lo había leído solo no lo encuentro jajaja).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2019)

Si , es el "Power module" de salida de audio del amplificador Technics


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 22, 2019)

Yo pregunto , puedo quitar la stk 412-040 y poner la stk 412-150...me seria mas fácil. Y puedo conseguirla


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2019)

Yunior leyva dijo:


> Yo pregunto , puedo quitar la stk 412-040 y poner la stk 412-150...me seria mas fácil. Y puedo conseguirla


¿ Comparaste los datasheet´s ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2019)

*STK412-040* y * STK412-150* 

Parece que si son compatibles


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 23, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *STK412-040* y * STK412-150*
> 
> Parece que si son compatibles



Son compatibles, la diferencia es la potencia de salida. Debes comparar si la tension disponible en las fuentes para el 040 es suficiente para hacer trabajar al 150.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2019)

STK412-040 - 120 W + 120 W - Recommended supply voltage ±54 V - Recommended load impedance 8 Ω
STK412-150 - 150 W + 150 W - Recommended supply voltage ±57 V - Recommended load impedance 6 Ω


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 23, 2019)

Las bocinas que uso son las originales que están en el rango de impedancia de 6omm...entonces si podría poner la 150..los pines son los mismos a la hora de montarla??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2019)

Según datasheet si


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 23, 2019)

Parece que tu mejor opción va a ser reemplazar la 040 por la 150. Debe funcionar bien.


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 23, 2019)

Ok gracias, me parece q*ue *está en el rango aceptable...lo revise en el datasheets...me parece que si... es que cuesta 35 cuc aquí en la Habana y no quiero fallar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2019)

Cuanto representa un CUC ?


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 23, 2019)

Ten cuidado que no sean copias. Los integrados que están entrando aquí muchos no son originales y fallan a los días de estar trabajando. Yo, personalmente, no compro ningún integrado de audio de potencia si no me garantizan la pieza. Ya he oído historias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2019)

Post para recorrer : Componentes electrónicos falsificados


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 23, 2019)

Y como sé que no sean copia...ahora me acaban de pokear y decirme que el stk 040 tiene 18 pines y el 150 tiene 22 pines....que hago???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2019)

El datasheet habla de 18 terminales en todos ellos , quizás sea otro modelo remarcado


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 23, 2019)

Si, el. Datashet dice que toda la serie desde la STK 412-040 a la 150 tienen los mismos pines. La diferencia radica en los voltajes y la respectiva potencia de audio.


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 23, 2019)

Ok, aunque rausbel crees que me tenga  que preocupar por los voltajes, la diferencia es mínima..que crees tú


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 23, 2019)

No pienso. Debe trabajar bien. La diferencia es de 2 o 3 volts. Ahora, cuidado que son 30 Watts por encima de potencia que tiene la 150. Si te pasas puedes quemar las bocinas. Otra cosa, los equipos Sony son muy celosos con la protección. Digamos que si el micro detecta de alguna manera que los parámetros de la pastilla no son los mismos en la 150 que en la 040 puede protegerse aunque esté bueno el integrado. Es una posibilidad remota pero al precio que la estás pagando tienes que pensar en todo. Y después que la sueldes no creo que tenga devolución. ¿Que voltaje tienes en la fuente? En el datashet hay algo que me choca. La 040 es de 120 Watts y la 090 de 50 Watts. Revise dos datasheets distintos y dice lo mismo, o sea, no debe ser un error, pero esta raro que la más baja en la escala sea más potente que una superior. No sé si me hago entender.


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 23, 2019)

Yo hace años uso la potencia del equipo,hago llegar la entrada de audio directa a la placa,bajando casi la señal a nada con un filtro en cada canal...por ende la protección no trabaja...así lo tengo hace 3 años...y cuando se quemo un canal de la stk usaba el otro solo, pero mi esposa un día le dio por conectar las 2 bocinas a la misma salida y le dio volumen. Ya ahí dejaron de trabajar los 2 canales...otra cosa vi que en efecto la 150 tiene 22 pines que la 040 tiene 18, pero la placa tiene marcado dónde irían los 4 pines restantes...es como si estuviera preparada la red para otras stk...te dejo foto mañana...que crees
Mi equipo es el lbt-xg 60 y el qué originalmente traee la stk150 es el lbt-xg 80...pero el amplificador y la fuente son idéntico ..


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 24, 2019)

Esto es lo que encuentro cuando busco los Datashets de las pastillas. Aquí dice que son idénticas en cuanto a los pines. No las he visto físicamente.


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 24, 2019)

Rausbel estoy midiendo los voltajes que llegan a la stk, no está puesta la stk...la entrada vh tiene 69 Volt de 70 según plano pero en la entrada vl de 36 Volt q*ue* debe tener según data me mide 200 Volt, *¿ C*ómo es eso posible..*?*

Me parece q*ue* pueda ser por no estar conectado el stk que me de el valor incierto eso...que crees

*Nota del moderador , evita idioma de Chat , escribe acorde a un Foro Técnico. Gracias.*


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 24, 2019)

O estas midiendo algo mal o no se que puede ser. Debe ser un valor inferior a VH. No tiene que ver que no este conectado el STK. Eso es voltaje de Fuente. De todas formas luego reviso en la maquina a ver si tengo el manual del Sony ese. Mañana te digo.


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 24, 2019)

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2019)

A ver si éste te sirve ? Página 12


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 24, 2019)

Según el manual que subió Dosmetros , es asi como te dije. El voltaje VH Y VL salen del mismo  devanado secundario del transformador,pero se rectifican de forma independiente. En el diagrama te dice QUE VL debe ser de + o - 36 Volts. De todas formas comprueba el puente de diodos de VL que esta al parecer en la placa del transformador, según el manual. Chequea el voltaje alterno que sale del transformador hacia ese puente de diodos y multiplicalo por 1.4148. Te debe dar el valor de voltaje directo que debes tener en los filtros de Fuente de VL. Recuerda que es fuente simétrica, o sea, la medición debe ser con respecto a tap central del devanado secundario o tierra.


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 25, 2019)

Ok. Después les comento ...me haría falta el manual Del lbt lg 80...para fijarme si son iguales las entradas de la stk150...gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2019)

Lbt parece no existir en la web  . . .


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 25, 2019)

Hcd xg80


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2019)

Página 37 :

SONY HCD-XG80 SERVICE MANUAL Pdf Download.


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 25, 2019)

Ok gracias ya compare los dos stk son iguales...diferencia en la última 4pines....pero la placa tiene los terminales con puntos ciegos, es solo sordar los 4 pines...tengo duda en el voltaje del primer Ping que dice el manual que debe ser de 84 volt y me mide 70 vol....puede trabajar así....los otros voltajes están bien 17,y 37 me está midiendo bien....también tenía el diodo de la fuente Malo...que me dicen, ya puse diodo bueno...creen que si pueda ponerle la 150 sin acerle ningún cambio...


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 25, 2019)

El XG700 es el que usa la 412-150. El XG80 usa la 170. Según el manual de servicio que tengo aquí. Y si, son iguales las entradas.
Si tienes 70 volt en la pata 1 debes tener - 70 volts en la pata 6. Y si tienes 37 en la pata 2 debes tener - 37 en la pata 5. ¿Que diodo de la fuente estaba malo? ¿Lo cambiaste por el similar? ¿Revisaste los fusibles?


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 25, 2019)

Si tenía un diodo igual aquí, el de 4 patas en línea y los 2fusibles estaban idos....ya tengo esos voltajes en la placa 68 y algo y 37 y algo en los pines que dices....pero hay otro Ping que lleva 17 vol que también están que es la pata 3...dime de las ultimas 4 patas que te comento anteriormente...
Tengo que me di cuenta ahora midiendo una resistencia que parece una pastilla grande blanca cuadradita. que dice ser  R858 0.1 5watt abierta no da continuidad....pero la que tengo de respuesta es de 2watt....lleva 4 en la salida de la stk 2 en un canal y 2 en el otro,las otras 3 si dan continuidad
Fíjate arriba en los PDF que dejó dosmetros...por ahí es que me estoy guiando


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 25, 2019)

Los voltajes VH y VL. esta bien, igual que los 17 v positivos y negativos de las patas 3 y 4. Las R blancas de las que hablas tienen que ser del valor que lleva la placa. Si dice 5 Watts no puedes poner de 2 Watts y 0.1 ohm. En los amplificadores a transistores eso no es tan crítico pero en pastillas de audio, no sé. Trata de de conseguir la de 5 Watts. Sigue revisando que no hayan más componentes malos.


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 25, 2019)

No he encontrado más nada malo.....dime qué puedo hacer con la 4 ultimas para de l 150 las conecto o simplemente no...la 19 no es nada la 20 tierra y la 21y 22 van a morir a las R blancas de 5watt...acuérdate que yo originalmente tenía la stk 040...de 18 pines...


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 25, 2019)

Conecta las patas 21 y 22 a las R blancas como esta en el datashet. Eso parece ser algún limitador de corriente que usa la pastilla. Quizás dosmetros pudiera ayudarte más con el tipo de función que realizan esas patas en el integrado. Yo no estoy muy seguro.


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 25, 2019)

Espero a ver que me dice dosmetros ....nada más me falta eso...para ir a comprar la stk...dosmetro muéstrate y dime...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2019)

Si me pasan un datasheet del integrado de 22 patas , hablamos


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 25, 2019)

El integrado es el stk 412 150....
Mira mirando los plano de los 2 equipos q*ue* me compartió dosmetros, me da que el que usa la stk 040 lleva las R blancas de 0.22 y 5watt y la que usa la stk 150 es la 0.1y 5watt ...fíjate tú sí puedes a ver ....en esos planos
Es lo único q*ue* me faltaría despojar para montar la stk...

*Nota del moderador , evita idioma de Chat , escribe acorde a un Foro Técnico. Gracias.*


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 25, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si me pasan un datasheet del integrado de 22 patas , hablamos



A la orden...

El STK412-150 es de 22 pines pero del pin 1 al 18 es pin a pin compatible con el STK412-040, los ultimos 4 pines son del sensor de sobrecarga que se puede conectar para este tipo especial de integrado. Asi que lo puedes reemplazar SIN ningun problema.

En la segunda foto una foto real de mi coleccion de heridos en combate y en proceso de levantamiento de valores de componentes.


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 25, 2019)

Ok, gracias a todos los q*ue* me han ayudado....espero mañana poder escuchar nuevamente mi equipo , y la diferencia de voltaje que veo en los datasheet de voltajes en los primeros pines....no hará rellazo...

*Nota del moderador , evita idioma de Chat , escribe acorde a un Foro Técnico. Gracias.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2019)

Gracias signore 

La diferencia es que el de 22 patas tiene salidas Mosfet entonces con las patas 21 y 22 mide la tensión (ergo corriente) en las resistencias de 0,1 Ohm.

Entonces :

Pata 19 no se usa
Pata 20 a GND
Patas 21 y 22 se conectan después de las resistencias de 0,1 Ohm correspondientes a las patas 9 y 11


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 26, 2019)

Ok entiendo, ahora pregunto esa resistencia que tengo en las patas 8,9,10,11...actualmente son de 0.22ohm 5watt....tendría q ponerles de 0.1ohm 5watt o puede quedarse las que están.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2019)

Yo probaría , a lo sumo funcionará el limitador de potencia y las cambiás


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 26, 2019)

Debe trabajar bien con 0.22 ohm.


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 26, 2019)

Otra pregunta ....tengo en el pin 1 69vol de 84vol que dice el esquema...y en el Ping 3 tengo 23 vol de 17 que dice el esquema....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2019)

En pin 1 debes tener lo mismo que en pin 6 (negativo)
En pin 2 lo mismo que en pin 5 (negativo)
En pin 3 lo mismo que en pin 4 (negativo)

No hay problema con esas tensiones.


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 26, 2019)

Si así mismo lo tengo, es lo que me preocupaba la diferencia de tensiones....entonces puede sustituir el stk sin problema...no lo afectaría


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2019)

No veo ningún problema


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 26, 2019)

Dosmetros el limitado de potencia q*ue* tengo es de 2watt 0.22ohm ....no tengo el de 5watt 0.22ohm....

*Nota del moderador , evita idioma de Chat , escribe acorde a un Foro Técnico. Si el participante sigue insistiendo tendrá una sanción de 30 días. Gracias.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2019)

Dejalo cómo está , solo preocupate de conectar y/o verificar las patas 20 , 21 y 22


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 26, 2019)

Te digo que no tengo para remplazar el limitado abierto que es el de 5watt, tengo para ponerle el de 2watt...me serviría


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2019)

Yunior leyva dijo:


> tengo es de 2watt 0.22ohm


 
Poné dos en paralelo


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 26, 2019)

Ya tengo audio de salida dosmetros....en la salida de la stk 150 hasta ahí perfecto llega hasta el relay qué hay antes de donde se conecta las bocinas....el relay es cuadrado azul grande se me mantiene abierto...por qué...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 27, 2019)

Revisá todos los componentes seleccionados en los recuadros *anaranjados* , en general cuando se abre alguna resistencia de emisor (0,1 Ohm) aparecen tensiones que queman a los transistores de overload , que en realidad miden tensiones de milivolts sobre esas resistencias.


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 27, 2019)

Ya cambié el transistor q401 era el que estaba abierto, ya acciona el relay bien..lo que veo dosmetros es que el equipo se mantienen siempre con los relay activos aunque apague el equipo, solo retroceden cuando lo desconecto....
El transistor que tenía problema era el a124...le puse c124 y el relay trabajo perfecto...algún problema con la letra inicial de la numeración...


----------



## analogico (Abr 27, 2019)

busca el transistor en el diagrama para tener mas datos y  buscar el datasheet 
para que te orienten con un posible reemplazo


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 27, 2019)

Q401 es un transistor digital. Por lo tanto no está abierto, mide así, como si estuviera abierto, porque tiene una resistencia interna en la base y otra entre base emisor. Vuelve a poner el a124 que debe estar Ok.


----------



## josco (Abr 27, 2019)

Si hay problema con la letra inicial en los transistores, si uno es a124 es pnp y si otro es c124 va a ser npn si pones uno por otro hasta se pueden dañar. en las series japonesas 2SA 2SB son pnp y 2SC 2SD son npn. la matricula de los digitales son dta124 y dtc124 asi es mas facil buscar las hojas de datos.


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 27, 2019)

Gracias , ya encontré el error , efectivamente no era transistor a124 , solo era falso contacto en la cinta que va a front audio , error mío meramente.

Ya monte la stk 150 con pasta disipadora con su disipador. Ahora me encuentro que trabaja perfecto mientras no le doy potencia al audio, cuando subo el volumen se me van los fusibles del diodo principal en la fuente, ¿que podrá ser?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2019)

De cuanto son los fusibles ?


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 28, 2019)

Tienes que poner los fusibles del mismo valor que tenían. Si los pones de menor valor se van y si los pones de más valor no protegen.


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 28, 2019)

No le llego a ver la numeración a los fusibles ...pudiera ser en los filtros ..acuérdate que esta pastilla es de más potencia...
*fusibles 6.3a*


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 28, 2019)

Aunque sea de más potencia, no tiene el voltaje necesario para dar todo su potencial. Trata de conseguir los fusibles de 6.3 Amperes o de 8 Amperes si no consigues los originales.


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 28, 2019)

Para los que seguían mi tema sobre el equipo Sony, ya está sonando bien y con más potencia de la que tenía....ahora lo. Que me queda es un ruido como si fuera falta de tierra, yo lo amplificó desde la pc,cuando apago la pc se me queda un radio bajito....que será...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2019)

Computadora y equipo llevan la descarga a tierra física ? Jabalina u otra ?


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 28, 2019)

Le puse un cable de del chasis del equipo al chasis se la pc y a tierra...y se le quitó el 99 por ciento de la interferencia....aquí en cuba no se usa lo que dices...


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 28, 2019)

El equipo está original completo? A veces esa falla la da cuando llevamos señal de audio de un punto a otro con algún cable que no sea mallado o cuando agregamos alguna entrada auxiliar de audio a nuestro equipo.


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 28, 2019)

El cable de transmisión no es enmallado, y ya está bastante malito, la entrada aux es adaptado, pero bien hecho...nada más que quitó el cable de la pc al equipo se elimina por completo la interferencia, pero con lo que le hice mejoro al 99 por ciento, cuando cambie el cable por uno enmallado se debe quitar por completo, ya ahora hay que pegar el oído  la bocina para notar la interferencia....eso no le traee problema a la stk...eso me preocupa.


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 29, 2019)

¿Adonde conectaron la entrada auxiliar en el equipo?
¿Como que la entrada auxiliar es adaptada? ¿Ese equipo no viene con auxiliar de fábrica?


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 29, 2019)

Están conectada a a entrada original pero como el preamplificador no funciona va directo al amplificador por medio de 1filtro por cada canal.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2019)

Los preamplificadores suelen estar alimentados con +- 15V ¿ Verificaste eso ?


----------



## Rausbel (Abr 29, 2019)

¿Porque el preamplificador no funciona? ¿Tiene algún otro integrado malo? ¿El equipo funciona o solo estas usando la parte del Amplificador? Explica todo eso bien para tener una idea general del equipo.


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 29, 2019)

Si tiene un integrado malo en el pree, solo uso hace años el amplificador conectado a la pc.
Si en la main boart y el pree está todo bien con los voltajes solo es una pastilla jodida...por eso hay q hacerle llegar el audio después de esa pastilla a la placa...
La interferencia viene netamente de la pc, lo se por qué al desconectar la pc automáticamente se quita la interferencia


----------



## mrch (Abr 29, 2019)

Voy a intervenir solo para agregar una pequeña nota

Aca en El Salvador el precio del STK412-150 original esta por las nubes pues ya es un IC descontinuado y las casas de repuesto no traen su reemplazo, el IC generico mal llamado japones y koreano vale alrededor de $70 dolares americanos, entonces se acostumbra reemplazarlo por el STK412-240 que es de 18 pines y mas barato y que tiene la misma configuracion de pines que el STK412-040


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 29, 2019)

Gracias mrch pero ya conseguí el 150 y hasta está puesto, pero Guardo el dato para futuras rupturas


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 29, 2019)

Creo que la unica forma en que vayas a romper ese amplificador es poniendo directamente en corto los pines de salida del integrado, primero te llevas los altavoces y en el mejor de los casos te llevas la fuente por delante, aunque me parece mucho que este modelo lleva el mismo transformador del que trae el - 150 como amplificador original


----------



## Yunior leyva (Abr 30, 2019)

Gracias a todos que de una forma u otro me ayudaron en el tema de la stk y demás...si un día vienen a Cuba no duden en contactarme.


----------



## Tony2705 (Abr 6, 2022)

Yunior leyva dijo:


> Ok entiendo, ahora pregunto esa resistencia que tengo en las patas 8,9,10,11...actualmente son de 0.22ohm 5watt....tendría q ponerles de 0.1ohm 5watt o puede quedarse las que están.....



Una duda *,* en el mío da en los pines 8 y 9  cero *V*olts  y en la 10 y 11 da 64 *V*olts *,* *por*q*ué* su*c*ede eso *?*


----------

